# Looking for a place to turkey hunt



## Jasper (Sep 16, 2004)

I know turkey season is a long way off, but I just found out that I lost the place I've been turkey hunting the last few years. So I figure the earlier I start my search the better.

I'm in a great deer lease, but we don't have any turkeys- so I'm looking for some private land to hunt on.

I'd consider a full, all season membership but I'd prefer a "turkey only" situation. It worked great on the last 2 leases I turkey hunted on. The guys that leased them either didn't turkey hunt at all or hunted very little. I paid them each year for turkey hunting permission and they used the money to either help pay the lease or for food plots.

Over the last couple of years I averaged turkey hunting about 5 or 6 times and that was mostly during the week. Spring is a busy time with my kids playing baseball so I don't get to hunt much.

I just enjoy a private lease when I do get to go instead of dealing with all the hunting pressure on the WMAs.

Feel free to shoot me an e-mail or PM.

Thanks in advance..........


----------



## Hunk (Sep 16, 2004)

we have about 2000 acres, about 20 guys near Dublin, Laurens County GA with turkey hunting. I believe it's $500 if you are interested


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 16, 2004)

There's someone in my church that has offered me a turkey only membership in Crawford county for $200 which I intend to take him up on it.  I don't know but can ask if he will open the offer to others.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 17, 2004)

David,

Just sent you a PM. Thanks.

Hunk, Thanks very much, but Laurens is a little too far a drive for me.


----------



## gary martin (Sep 17, 2004)

If you are interested in Habersham county, give me a shout.
Gary 706-265-9929


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 22, 2004)

*5800 acres +_/-*

We have about 5800 acres in Bartow, cherokee, and Pickens counties.  The club is called the Etowah Sportsman's Club  http://etowah.50megs.com we offer a Turkey only membership (or at least we did this year and I think we do every year...I'm a new member this year) and this year it was $200.00 for the turkey only membership.

Good luck.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 17, 2004)

*no turkey only memberships*

Our board decided not to offer Turkey only memberships this year.


----------



## Model70 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Sent you PM*

Pm sent


----------

